# Is this LED light good enough for growing anemones?



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

I am in the making of starting an anemone prop tank and was wondering if this light would be good enough? The tank is a 15 gallon and I know it is small and I'm just testing out saltwater before I get a 40g tank. The light is a single bright 24- 36 marineland LED light.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

No, it wont be enough. Anemones (I'm presuming you're going to keep bubbletips) require very bright light.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

bubble tips were one of the species. I was also thinking of mini maxi carpet anemones. What light would you suggest for these species.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

If you'd like a cheap and effective LED system, look into Chinese LED fixtures on eBay.

They will have more than enough light for whatever coral you'd be planning on growing, just follow the recommended # of fixtures and you'll be fine.

Vinoy


----------



## nynick (Jul 25, 2012)

What you want is 3w (or more) led bulbs of a good mix of colors, I believe that one is 1w bulbs in kitchen white and blue.

Lots of absolute garbage led fixtures out there so do a fair bit of reading before shelling out for one. THere are also some wonderful multi chip ones now in a variety of prices. THey do not do anything different than the 3w ones technically but they take up a lot less space and give your tank that natural shimmer you get in the ocean. My only regret for going led would be just that, I did not get a multi chip.

You can Youtube Kessil 350 for an example but there are lots of them now from different manufacturers and you can even DIY one if you are somewhat handy.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

believe me this lady knows what she is talking about

good reading for all of you who planing to keep anemones

http://www.karensroseanemones.net/lighting.htm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. What do you guys suggest as in LED, T5, and all those options. I dont want to go to expensive but something thats worth the buy. Im gonna be looking for a light thats around 75w giving me 15g 5w per gallon.


----------



## nynick (Jul 25, 2012)

if you want to go cheap there are loads of used MH lights for sale now with everyone swiching to led. T5 is good too, you need a lot of them though to get good lights. Both of these options are great but with the added issue of frequent bulb replacements. For the halides you will also need supplemental actinic lights but those usually come with the hoods. Halides might give you heat issues in such a small tank.

For led's, did you check the kessil 150 15k? I have seen them on sale for a little over 150 and they usually go in the 200 range. No heat issues, no bulb replacements and it can be moved to a bigger tank alter without being concerned with size. When I did my research before swiching to led, I don't remember having seen any other than this led that would fit a tank this size. You could get the model 120 Chinese systems and dial them down like mad I guess. You can find them at aliexpress.com but keep in mind that if you do not get dimmable ones you will fry anything in your tank at that size...you can maybe run them at 10% capacity.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

I remember seeing a light like this one and was wondering if it would be worth buying 2 of these?
http://coralcompulsion.com/led/led-36w-14k-Full

I only need about 75 watts which will give me 5 watts per G.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43059

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

sig said:


> believe me this lady knows what she is talking about
> 
> good reading for all of you who planing to keep anemones
> 
> http://www.karensroseanemones.net/lighting.htm


good link, I agree 100% about bubbles often having issues with bright lights. They are medium light anem.


----------

